
The codes and codswallop surrounding Leonardo da Vinci - prismatic
https://usa.spectator.co.uk/2018/04/the-codes-and-codswallop-surrounding-leonardo-da-vinci/
======
cafard
Some years ago at the Louvre, one could see quite a few visitors hurriedly
walking past walls of Italian Renaissance art, any hundred square feet of
which walls would be the making of a small American city's museum, to stand at
ten yards from the Mona Lisa and take a picture. I suppose that some number of
them, having checked that off, went on to look around and see what else the
Louvre had.

